# Todd has done it again!



## squirrel (Oct 10, 2010)

Can I just say Todd Johnson is one smart fella. He PM'd me the other day with an idea for using his AMS. He had been to Wally World and bought some stackable cooling racks. He sent a picture of what he had done and I was, well, AMAZED! So I ran to the kitchen and pulled out my rack 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and got started putting this thing together. Check it out! Thanks buddy! Oh, and I didn't have any problems with moisture and the dust fired right up!

Edit: I added this first photo after I realized I didn't show the whole thing put together, I also took the foil from under the mushrooms, gonna see how the cheese does before I remove it!

 
	

		
			
		

		
	











































Thanks Todd! You're the best!!


----------



## mossymo (Oct 10, 2010)

I just saw Todd's cardboard box post for the 1st time this morning, looking forward to your end results also Squirrel !!!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey Squirrel!!

The more who post, the better!!

Only thing I would do different would be to make a foil tent to deflect some of the heat from the smoker.  The little heat it produces, went straight up to a chunk of cheese and made it sweat a little more than the rest of the batch.

This thing was kinda fun to figure out and "Cheap" to say the least!!!  It's also safe and produced some good results.  You don't need an AMNS to make it work.  Some guys make a "Cold Smoke Generator" out of a soup can, filled with chips or pellets, and a soldering iron.  Most of these items can be found in your home.

My neighbor asked me if I could smoke Paprika and some minced garlic.  Why Not?  Another chance to SMOKE!!!

Looks GREAT!!

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice job Cheryl - I guess I gotta go find a cardboard box. Course I don't have a rack like yours 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  so I will just have to make do with something else


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 10, 2010)

yessir ree cheryl tha looks like a funky contraption you have there. Isn't that the same idea as Alton Brown's smoker there Todd. I think I saw that show a couple of years ago. But it looks like it will do one fine job thou.I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> yessir ree cheryl tha looks like a funky contraption you have there. Isn't that the same idea as Alton Brown's smoker there Todd. I think I saw that show a couple of years ago. But it looks like it will do one fine job thou.I can't wait to see the results.




I remember that show Mark.

AB didn't have an A-MAZE-N-SMOKER to go with his though.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Nice job Cheryl - I guess I gotta go find a cardboard box. Course I don't have a rack like yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL----You better whistle Dixie you little emoticon.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 10, 2010)

The cheese got all soft on me so I put it back on the foil. Here it is after 4 hours on the AMS. It looks kinda cool though. LOL! The pecans are heavenly. I have big plans for those babies. The 'shrooms are going to get stuffed with some of the cheese and tomatoes and put on the grill. Since I was on a roll with the cold smoke I added some different types of flour. I use the semolina to make pasta, the other two get used in bread. I only have to use a very small amount to get a nice smokey flavor. It stores well too!


----------



## smokinnuts (Oct 10, 2010)

Did you do anything to the pecans before smoking them?

MM


----------



## squirrel (Oct 10, 2010)

No I did not do anything to the pecans. They are raw. I plan to roast them to get rid of the raw taste and make "Smoked Candied Pecans". They are soooo yummy. It's best to smoke before you roast.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 10, 2010)

That cheese looks artistic, I forsee a holiday plater with cool patterned cheese and crackers.... serve the cheese whole with a slicer and some crackers so people can see the cool patterns.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

I think the lines on the cheese are just so you know where to make the slices.

MMMmmm Those look great!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Johnny and Bear! Great idea Johnny, I really like those cool patterns. I think I do some cross-hatch patterns next time!


----------



## meateater (Oct 10, 2010)

That cheese looks cool, gooey looking.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2010)

That cheese looks great Cheryl. I just ate the last of ours yesterday. Cant wait to get the kit and try making our own


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 10, 2010)

Smoking flour? I would never have thought of that -  you are a GENIUS! and that cheese looks gorgeous. Looks like I can't live much longer without an AMS!  took a quick look thru the nuts recipes, have you posted your candied pecan recipe?  I am hooked on those and love to try new variations. thanks again


----------



## squirrel (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks! I will be posting the candied smoked pecans in the next day or two. They are sooo easy to do. The smoked flour adds a bit of smokiness to pasta and breads, just a hint. When I have given bread away that I have added the smoked flour to I alway get "What is that unique flavoring you added?" Smoke my friend. Just some smoke.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice Job Ms. Squirrel!!!

The cheese looks kinda cool.

What was the outside temp when you smoked the cheese?  I started at about 75* today.

Bet we see more Cardboard Box Cold Smoker posts.

Todd


----------



## squirrel (Oct 10, 2010)

Todd, I started mine early this a.m. and it was in the mid 60's, when it was done it was around 72F. My cheese was very fresh so the moisture content was the culprit. But I kept an eye on it and I don't mind the cool looking marks!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 10, 2010)

Now You Got Me thinking again!!!

TJ


----------



## meateater (Oct 10, 2010)

Pizza screens, that's all I'll say.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 10, 2010)

meateater said:


> Pizza screens, that's all I'll say.


or a bbq wok.....maybe a stainless steel donut screen.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2010)

meateater said:


> Pizza screens, that's all I'll say.




I think Justpassingthru uses some kind of screens for his jerky & skinless beef sticks.

Dehydrator screens ???


----------



## eman (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey squirrel,

 How about using them smoked pecans to make some hand made turtles candy???


----------



## distre (Oct 29, 2010)

The screens I use on my cheese are just the wire rack you use on a bun pan for fried foods to drain. I went to the local restaurant supply and picked up half sheet sizes for less than $ 6.00 each. They seem to work well, you just need to put some kind of spacer between the racks for ventilation, but that problem was easily solved.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2010)

It's starting to get cool out again.

Soon we'll all be singing, "Tis the Season to Smoke Cheeses, Fa-la-la-la....etc,etc,etc....." 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I however won't be singing--I happen to be a Bear, and all we do eat & growl ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Grrrrrrr

Except for that thing they say we do in the woods! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## eman (Oct 30, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> It's starting to get cool out again.
> 
> Soon we'll all be singing, "Tis the Season to Smoke Cheeses, Fa-la-la-la....etc,etc,etc....."
> 
> ...


You forgot the part where they sleep thru the winter LOL


----------



## meateater (Oct 30, 2010)

Bear, remind me on this. I'm one of the few fortunate to have a job and work lots of O.T.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 30, 2010)

Meat - you just keep sending those checks to Bear and me and we are good


----------



## squirrel (Nov 5, 2010)

I did not need that visual! Doing a little "prairie doggin'" aye? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


Bearcarver said:


> It's starting to get cool out again.
> 
> Soon we'll all be singing, "Tis the Season to Smoke Cheeses, Fa-la-la-la....etc,etc,etc....."
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I did not need that visual! Doing a little "prairie doggin'" aye?


Do you have trouble with things sticking to your fur?


----------



## squirrel (Nov 5, 2010)

You've done that to me before my friend, fool me once.... LOL! Besides I have had the laser hair removal.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 5, 2010)

I think the issue here is what is sticking to YOUR fur -


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> You've done that to me before my friend, fool me once.... LOL! Besides I have had the laser hair removal.


Looks like you got a Bad Case of the "Mange"!


----------



## squirrel (Nov 6, 2010)

Ewww. I know exactly what he meant Scar, there will be no dingleberry pie today!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Ewww. I know exactly what he meant Scar, there will be no dingleberry pie today!


But, But, But, what would a Bear do without a squirrel or rabbit handy when needed?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We hate Porcupines!!!


----------



## squirrel (Nov 6, 2010)

Do you see a pattern here Bear? We always seem to hijack a thread and run it into the ground! Poor Todd Johnson, his thread has gone from being a saint to being a poo pad. LOL!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Do you see a pattern here Bear? We always seem to hijack a thread and run it into the ground! Poor Todd Johnson, his thread has gone from being a saint to being a poo pad. LOL!


Actually you started this thread about one of Todd's ingenious contraptions (this time a cardboard box).

Many times when we "Hijack" a thread, it was already on it's way to that long dark tunnel I call "History of Neglected Posts".

That is when they get so far back that nobody ever gets to see them again, unless they specifically search for it.

Sometimes when we Hijack an aging thread, we are doing a service by bringing it to the front for more people to see, especially newbies who weren't even here when it was up front before.

This is different than Hijacking a "Hot Q Post".

Just my opinion,

Bear


----------



## dalton (Nov 18, 2010)

hey there!  that looks great!  I think the lines on the cheese add to the visual presentation...  

but if you didn't want them could you lay them out on cheese cloth ontop of the rack???   has anyone tried this??  seems like the cheese cloth would allow all the smoke to penetrate well while helping to support whatever you might put ontop of it...   nuts, cheese, etc!

just wondering...


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 26, 2011)

I went to the AMZN site to order 5lb. of apple dust. I didn't see it listed, so I chose mesquite. I mentioned this to Todd, and yesterday my order of mesquite arrived... along with some apple dust too. Todd is a very fair guy, and a very smart business man too. I'll always do business with this type of man. Here's points for Todd 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. It's all good my friend.


----------



## i is a moose (Mar 27, 2011)

One trick my Scoutmaster taught me was to toss some pecans into a nonstick skillet 'till they got warm enough to smell, the drizzle in some maple syrup, and toss until it bubbles. Cool 'em off, and serve on a salad.

I'm gonna smoke 'em first next time!

Thanks for the tips, Todd and Squirrel!


----------

